# [SOLVED] Vizio GV42L colored vertical lines in screen?



## freedom1st1776

Hi,

I have a vizio gv42l that is displaying colored vertical lines and a black screen when the tv turns on. Any idea what might be causing this?

The lines don't always appear in the same area too. Hoping that it's not the panel...


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: Vizio GV42L colored vertical lines in screen?*

I'd start at the panel or the video processor board ..


----------



## freedom1st1776

*Re: Vizio GV42L colored vertical lines in screen?*

Is the video processor board the main board or something seperate?


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: Vizio GV42L colored vertical lines in screen?*

Never having opened that particular unit I wouldn't know, but, it will be the board that connects to the panel but NOT the one that connects to the lamps, that will either be a separate inverter or part of the power supply.


----------



## freedom1st1776

*Re: Vizio GV42L colored vertical lines in screen?*

ended up being the main board. took a vu42l board from my other tv and tried it in this gv42l....booted the tv to the blue no input screen.


----------



## Done_Fishin

Sorry to hear the bad news .. at least you have an idea of what you require to fix it. You are quite lucky that you had a second set, most people don't.


----------



## freedom1st1776

Yea, I was kind of surprised a board from a different model worked- I guess they are very similar models though. 

I'm just glad it wasn't the panel. I bought the tv for 110 and can fix it up for 125. 225 for a 42" 1080p isn't too bad- pretty happy with how it should turn out. 

Thanks for all your help- you helped me fix the vu42l (the one I borrows the board from) a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Done_Fishin

Glad to be of help ..


----------

